# Faith in Humanity



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 13, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## NanDee (Jan 8, 2019)

She certainly took a chance and thankfully the puppy didn't run away. Kudos to her :applause:

Great idea for a diary too :applouse:


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 21, 2019)

It's now 2 ½ minutes to “midnight,” according to the Bulletin of Atomic Scientists, which warned Thursday that the end of humanity may be near. The group behind the famed Doomsday Clock announced at a news conference that it was adjusting the countdown to the End of it All by moving the hands 30 seconds closer to midnight — the closest the clock has been to Doomsday since 1953, after the United States tested its first thermonuclear device, followed months later by the Soviet Union's hydrogen bomb test. In announcing that the Doomsday Clock was moving 30 seconds closer to the end of humanity, the group noted that in 2016, “the global security landscape darkened as the international community failed to come effectively to grips with humanity’s most pressing existential threats, nuclear weapons and climate change.”
_Just sayin!_layful:
​


----------

